# Can you can baked beans?



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am interested in making a large pot of baked beans and canning it, in an attempt to store what we eat and was wondering if there is any ingredient you can't add if you want to can the beans.

I was thinking of adding , onions, brown sugar, molasses, mustard and a small amount of bacon if its possible.

Does anyone have a safe to can recipe?

Thanks


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Someone posted a recipe a while back

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=359152


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Check out this set of instructions/recipe too. http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_04/beans_baked.html


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Has anyone tried using hot dogs instead or pork/bacon etc as the meat? Beanies and weenies is a favorite and I thought it might work well. I'm thinking 3 sliced up hot dogs to a pint.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

I haven't canned them with beans, but we have canned hot dogs before. Sliced up and packed in liquid they did OK. If you have an approved bean recipe they should do OK there as well, but you'll need to use meat times and pressures.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Allan, that's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

Backwoods Home Magazine just had a small article on this in the "Ask Jackie" section. The Ball Blue book also has two recipes for canning baked beans. I am using these for my first time.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

Steve, was that article in the Nov/Dec magazine?


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

FWIW:I have canned baked beans with the blue book recipe and they came out really good.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

The article on the BWH magazine is in the Jan/Feb 11 issue...page 47. The recipe is from Jackie's new cookbook. 
Beans with Tomato Sauce and Bacon
2 lbs. dried beans
1 cup chopped onion
3 TBSP brown sugar
2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp allspice
1 quart tomato juice
1/4 pound lean bacon

Cover beans with cold water and let stand overnight. Drain. Cover beans with boiling water by at least two inches in a large pot. Boil three minutes. Remove from heat. Combine onions, brown sugar, salt, spices and tomato juice.Bring to a boil. Drain beans. Pack one cup beans into pint jar. Two cups for quarts. Place a nice piece of bacon on top and ladle hot tomato sauce over beans, leaving one inch of headspace. Remove air bubbles. Wipe rim of jar clean; place hot, previously simmered lid on jar, and screw down ring firmly tight. Process pints 65 minutes, and quarts for 75 minutes at 10 pounds pressure in a pressure canner. If you live at an altitude above 1000 ft., consult your canning book for directions on increasing your pressure to suit your altitude if necessary. You can add more brown sugar if you like a sweeter bean or add a little molasses if you want a more "baked bean" taste.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Those sound delicious, thank you all, you rock!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting this recipe. I've been looking for a bean recipe that uses lots of onions. Guess what I'll be doing next week!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Jackie's recipe, I've got to get her new book!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Anyone ever do a slow cooker version? I'm planning to slow cook my beans all day tomorrow while I'm running around....then can them Thursday when I'm home.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm no canning expert but I would think if you fully cooked the beans before canning they would end up kind of mushy. The pressure canning is going to "cook" them a bit, isn't it?


----------

